# Brunneria borealis (Brunner's mantis)



## yen_saw (Apr 7, 2007)

Adult female


----------



## Rick (Sep 16, 2007)

We had one of these for bugfest and Perry gave her to me. Will see if I can get any ooths from her.


----------



## spawn (Sep 16, 2007)

What do you feed them, or rather, what _will_ you feed them? Their claws seem too narrow to take on a cricket. Flies?

I've always wanted to get some of those guys because they're fascinating. Put me on a list, Rick. :lol:


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 16, 2007)

Is that from this year yen?


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 16, 2007)

If somebody didn't tell me that's a mantis, I'd think it's just grass.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 16, 2007)

Ahh, this species is much cooler in person. Unfortunately the one I had didn't handle shipping well and died a day later while molting.  

If you get ooths Rick, put me on your list.


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2007)

So far it will catch bluebottle flies with no problems.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 17, 2007)

> Ahh, this species is much cooler in person. Unfortunately the one I had didn't handle shipping well and died a day later while molting.


Ah bummer Andrew... i remember that one!



> So far it will catch bluebottle flies with no problems.


Rick you can feed them the small grasshopper too. Some of the wild collected _B. Borealis _were eating grasshopper when caught, i am sure they will feed on any kind of flies too. Is she an adult?


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2007)

> > Ahh, this species is much cooler in person. Unfortunately the one I had didn't handle shipping well and died a day later while molting.
> 
> 
> Ah bummer Andrew... i remember that one!
> ...


She will take small crickets too. She laid an ooth the other day!


----------

